
Man saves money on train fare by flying from Sheffield to Stansted via Berlin - Turukawa
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/12125404/Man-saves-money-on-train-fare-by-flying-from-Sheffield-to-Stansted-via-Berlin.html
======
CarolineW
No, he didn't - see my comment here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984326)

It's total nonsense.

